# Deersville OH deer hunting....



## randynjames (Dec 9, 2012)

there is a place that i hunted in deersville that cost a dollar to hunt that was about 3000 acres. can anyone tell me if this still exist?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Perhaps someone figured out how to charge for the State lands?? I've hunted that area for going on 40 years and that is the only area I can think of that could be that large!


----------

